# Marriott Exit program



## mj2vacation (Mar 14, 2019)

I’ve known about the resale program for a long time, but it’s interesting that they are now marketing it as an exit program.  

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 14, 2019)

mj2vacation said:


> I’ve known about the resale program for a long time, but it’s interesting that they are now marketing it as an exit program.
> 
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/






A very smart marketing move!




.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 14, 2019)

Being curious, I called on one of my Monarch summer weeks.  I was told that I would be given 4,200 after it closes.  This is a summer week that if rented can get me  2300 since it has a great ocean view.   It takes about 2600 DP points to get into it.  

If put in the trust, not discounted Marriott would get about $36,000.   If they wanted to create a bundle of 5200 points at 9.5 dollars a point, this would put the resales value of the Monarch to Marriott at 12,740.    The Math  $9.5*5200 = $49,400.  $49,400 - (2600*$14.10) = 12,740. Depending on the desired $ per point for Marriott, the value of the Monarch week will go up or done. 

I can see how this would be a benefit to Marriott and why it makes sense for Marriott if they can get a valuable week.   Also, if they added it to the trust and not the bundled package, the MF of the unit is greater than the MF of 2600 points so in this case, they would get the upfront money and have all DP owners absorb the higher MF of the unit.  This is really a win for them.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 14, 2019)

l0410z said:


> Being curious, I called on one of my Monarch summer weeks.  I was told that I would be given 4,200 after it closes.  This is a summer week that if rented can get me  2300 since it has a great ocean view.   It takes about 2600 DP points to get into it.
> 
> If put in the trust, not discounted Marriott would get about $36,000.   If they wanted to create a bundle of 5200 points at 9.5 dollars a point, this would put the resales value of the Monarch to Marriott at 12,740.    The Math  $9.5*5200 = $49,400.  $49,400 - (2600*$14.10) = 12,740. Depending on the desired $ per point for Marriott, the value of the Monarch week will go up or done.
> 
> I can see how this would be a benefit to Marriott and why it makes sense for Marriott if they can get a valuable week.   Also, if they added it to the trust and not the bundled package, the MF of the unit is greater than the MF of 2600 points so in this case, they would get the upfront money and have all DP owners absorb the higher MF of the unit.  This is really a win for them.



Was the $4200 a buy back offer or a brokered resale offer?


----------



## Password is taco (Mar 14, 2019)

Does Marriott no longer have the website with resale listings?  I just did a google search, which is how I used to find it, and it wasn't in the search results.  It almost appears that this exit program replaced the resale program.  I don't understand why they would help sell unwanted timeshares, but why not post the listings like in the past.

I think overall its a good idea, but calling it an exit program has negative connotations in my mind.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 14, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Was the $4200 a buy back offer or a brokered resale offer?



The 4200 is net I would see.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 14, 2019)

l0410z said:


> The 4200 is net I would see.


So net from a brokered resale.  They haven't been offering any actual buy backs in about a year or two (maybe more), just wondering if that had changed.  They wouldn't be able to add your week to the trust, if they do a brokered resale, they just make a 40% commission on the sale when it sells.


----------



## Password is taco (Mar 14, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> So net from a brokered resale.  They haven't been offering any actual buy backs in about a year or two (maybe more), just wondering if that had changed.  They wouldn't be able to add your week to the trust, if they do a brokered resale, they just make a 40% commission on the sale when it sells.



I think I can clear this up.  I emailed them to find out where the website went where they used to post resale units for sale.  Well, they misunderstood my question and sent my my "Exit" options for my unit.  One option was a brokered sale and the other option was titled "Repurchase Program"  It went on to describe the Repurchase Program as MVC offering a direct purchase of your inventory.  The offer for my unit was $5,400.

I have no interest in selling, I just wanted to find out what happened to the Marriott resale site.


----------



## l0410z (Mar 14, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> They wouldn't be able to add your week to the trust.



Sorry I wasn't more clear.. two options.. resale my unit for the commission or buy it back (they are in fact the buyer) and put it into the trust.  If they did this, they get 36,000 and add the MF to the MF of the trust.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 14, 2019)

l0410z said:


> Sorry I wasn't more clear.. two options.. resale my unit for the commission or buy it back (they are in fact the buyer) and put it into the trust.  If they did this, they get 36,000 and add the MF to the MF of the trust.


Were they offering you the same whether it was a sale or a buy back?


----------



## l0410z (Mar 14, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Were they offering you the same whether it was a sale or a buy back?


They would give me 4200.  No discussion on a buyer.  It was a quick discussion because of curiosity, not desire to sell.  My next question will be my summer Monarch Oceanfront unit.  Again out of curiosity.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 15, 2019)

Maybe they’re doing this because they need more weeks in the Trust.  They didn’t ask you for any upfront money for their timeshare exit service, did they?


----------



## pspercy (Mar 15, 2019)

Just looked on RedWeek, looks like MOC prices have perked up a bit. Might see what MVC offers for an EOY Island View.......


----------



## bobmnu (Mar 16, 2019)

mj2vacation said:


> I’ve known about the resale program for a long time, but it’s interesting that they are now marketing it as an exit program.
> 
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/


I have brought this up when I get an owners update.  I have suggested that the Timeshare Clubs offer some sort of trade in program, must like a car dealer buys your old car when you purchase a new one.  It could be a way to sell a new buyer a "used" timeshare very cheap to get them into timesharing.  Many timeshare owners I have talked to would have gotten in earlier if they could have purchased one cheaper.  I own several and would like to concentrate my holding into a couple of clubs.  Being retired I am enjoying my timeshares with my family.


----------



## Videoguy75 (Mar 16, 2019)

Such an easy smart thing for Marriott to do. Last summer at an MOC update they offered us a bundle that included 5,000 DP, plus a 2 BdRm & 3 BdRm, both from Grandvista, Orlando (which have an annual election total of of 6,500 DP). After all the incentives, discounts, smoke, and mirrors, we walked away with 11,500 DP at a smidge over $5/pt. Yes $5. That is what we told them we needed to do any deal. The deeds had the signatures of two families who barely got a song for their units, but they got something along with no future MFs. We are happy, the 2 ex-Grandvista owners are thrilled, and Marriott got full price on their 5,000 points. Kind of a perfect win-win-win for everyone. Marriott just does not lose with this proposition of assisting with an exit.


----------



## Dogleg (Mar 17, 2019)

l0410z said:


> Being curious, I called on one of my Monarch summer weeks.  I was told that I would be given 4,200 after it closes.  This is a summer week that if rented can get me  2300 since it has a great ocean view.   It takes about 2600 DP points to get into it.
> 
> If put in the trust, not discounted Marriott would get about $36,000.   If they wanted to create a bundle of 5200 points at 9.5 dollars a point, this would put the resales value of the Monarch to Marriott at 12,740.    The Math  $9.5*5200 = $49,400.  $49,400 - (2600*$14.10) = 12,740. Depending on the desired $ per point for Marriott, the value of the Monarch week will go up or done.
> 
> I can see how this would be a benefit to Marriott and why it makes sense for Marriott if they can get a valuable week.   Also, if they added it to the trust and not the bundled package, the MF of the unit is greater than the MF of 2600 points so in this case, they would get the upfront money and have all DP owners absorb the higher MF of the unit.  This is really a win for them.


----------



## RichardY (Mar 17, 2019)

I find your $4,200 amount interesting b/c I called approx a year ago and inquired if Marriott was offering any buy-back programs.  I was told they were not, but I could list it with their Re-Sale Dept and would be notified when it sold.  The person also said that, looking at other similar properties at my TS location, $4,200 appears to be the going rate after Marriott took out its sales commission. I was also told that 6-9 months would be a reasonable time to expect to wait for a buyer. 

After reading your post on the $4,200 "offer" recently, I thought it was interesting they told me the going rate a year ago was $4,200.  My TS is the Royal Palms at the World Center in Orlando for 4th of July Week on my deed. Royal Palms is pretty similar in age to the Monarch, I believe. It sounds like Marriott has enough "takers" at the $4,200 and has stuck to that.  I am going to call in the morning and see if that is still the going rate. Thx.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 17, 2019)

bobmnu said:


> I have brought this up when I get an owners update.  I have suggested that the Timeshare Clubs offer some sort of trade in program, must like a car dealer buys your old car when you purchase a new one.


For years, they routinely did these "trade-ins" on upgraded weeks when they were still selling weeks.  And the trade-in price was quite good; in some cases they applied the full purchase price of your old week to the new week being purchassed.  We traded in our two MOC EOY weeks in the old towers toward the purchase of two annual weeks in the new towers when they were built.  I don't know if they have done any trade-ins since they went to points, but it would seem to make sense.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 18, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> For years, they routinely did these "trade-ins" on upgraded weeks when they were still selling weeks.  And the trade-in price was quite good; in some cases they applied the full purchase price of your old week to the new week being purchassed.  We traded in our two MOC EOY weeks in the old towers toward the purchase of two annual weeks in the new towers when they were built.  I don't know if they have done any trade-ins since they went to points, but it would seem to make sense.


I have asked MVC Resales (Exit) more recently about trading our St Kitts weeks for Club Son Antem weeks.
Their answer was that this could only be possible (if at all) as two separate transactions
- selling us Club Son Antem weeks (European resort weeks are still being sold, but at high prices)
- helping us sell St Kitts weeks (but with no guarantees)
So this is neither a practical nor a cost effective option for us.


----------



## pafort (Mar 18, 2019)

Marriott has always been greedy, but the Marriott Rewards points program offered excellent opportunities to exchange hotel points for weeks.
The merger with SPG and Ritz Carlton, gave a blow to the credibility of Marriott, because it has excessively damaged elite members like me.
Already in 2010 and then 2012 with the artificial growth of the points to redeem the nights, the scam began to gather together for what it was: that is a real scam, with a loss of 75%.
ES: I became the owner in 2006 with 1bed gold in Marbella Beach Resort. Maintenance fee 550 € and 90,000 MRP. With 90,000 points I could exchange 5 nights in a Cat 5 (25,000 1 night then 20000, 15000, 10000 etc).
To better understand, the top category in 2006 was 7: 7 nights in any category 7 in the world cost 150,000 points (1 night 35000, 2 nights 65000 (35000 + 30000), 3 nights 90000 (35000 + 30000 + 25000) , 4 nights 110000 (35000 + 30000 + 25000 + 20000), 5 nights +20000, 6 night +20000, 7 free night Total 150,000
In 2008 I buy 2beds silver in Paris Ile de France with MF of 821 € and 100000 MRP. In 2015 I upgrade to 3 gold lockoff beds and 125,000 MRP
In 2012 I subscribe to the DP with my 2 weeks: 2225 + 1775 = 4000DP, with the 2015 upgrade to 5425 DP (2225 + 3200).
Unfortunately the experience taught me that the exchange in DP points to be used within the calendar year or bank over June 30 to use them the following year, did not guarantee you from sudden events that forced you to give up the holidays, you returned in possession of the points but if you had not banked them it was impossible to book 2 or 3 months in advance in other structures and you lost them, making a beautiful gift to Marriott.
TODAY: total MF 2648 € and 215000 MRP
If I wanted to stay at the Marriott Champs Elysées, in 2012 they needed 150000 MRP, today 290000.
So the odds are doubled and the points value halved.
Loss of 75%, a bankruptcy driven by MARRIOTT, which forces the owners to get rid of their weeks at a gift price.
This is my context at Marriott, which treats me like a cow to milk and with contempt for the loyalty I have shown them.

To conclude I would like to resell my weeks and recover what I paid over the years (almost € 80,000), given that the price should have remained constant and with the MF paid, I guaranteed an identical standard to 2006, 2008, 2015 ... since my money with those of the other owners have allowed lavish earnings (1000 € / week, 52 week, it's like selling the apartment in Marbella every year for € 520,000 ... scam better than Madoff ...)
And Marriott should compromise itself on the IMMEDIATE repurchase such as the more you pay if you delay the payment of MF, such as the immediate loss of the right to use the week, if you cancel the week in the 14 days prior to check-in.


----------



## pafort (Mar 18, 2019)

bazzap said:


> I have asked MVC Resales (Exit) more recently about trading our St Kitts weeks for Club Son Antem weeks.
> Their answer was that this could only be possible (if at all) as two separate transactions
> - selling us Club Son Antem weeks (European resort weeks are still being sold, but at high prices)
> - helping us sell St Kitts weeks (but with no guarantees)
> So this is neither a practical nor a cost effective option for us.




Bazz, 
Marriott always has the answer to maximize its profits and slaughter its owners
I am Italian but I live in Barcelona: the flight to majorca is 30 'and before when I could I spent 10 we on the island.

I was at a meeting with the manager of Son Antem (in 2014). Some owners over 80 years complained that they could not resell since they were the first buyers in 1996. The manager could not face this revolt, and from his face the expression of the one found with his hands dirty with jam appeared clear. ..
Without forgetting the sale of the hotel to another group with invasion of the pools by people who do not pay the € 25 / year for pool management (and I pay you double for having 2 weeks)
I believe that an owner for more than 20 years has the right to resell when he wants, and Marriot the duty to buy back. At the current price, not at a discounted price of 70%. It is born from this impossibility to have satisfaction, the anger that we Marriott owners are pulling out.
Last note to the BONVOY program: platinum for all, platinum for none. Benefits not recognized in all program brands.
 With 601 nights and 20 years of elite (plus the elite years with SPG), I find myself surrounded by SPG platinum who have done 125 nights or holders of an SPG amex card that guaranteed them the gold lifetime membership after 5 years (as is happened to me with the asxx platinum)
Now they have invented the titanium level, but they should create a super level that really gives extraordinary benefits, not welcome crap


----------



## bazzap (Mar 18, 2019)

I fear there is zero chance of MVC buying back weeks at anything other than very heavily discounted prices (if at all?), although to be honest I never had any expectations that they might do.
We own 5 weeks at Club Son Antem and the associated hotel management changes have been very disappointing.
We normally use the MVC townhouse pools and hotel guests should not be using those at all (I have never noticed them doing so)
MVC owners and guests can use the hotel pool.
I am not certain about arrangements for hotel guests using the main MVC Spa Centre pool?
I do know though that the hotel offers their guests rates for using the MVC Spa Centre facilities, but the hotel has to pay MVC for this usage.


----------



## RichardY (Mar 18, 2019)

I spoke with MVC this morning and was told that I can "list my unit with them and a buyer would pay $5900". Of the $5900 sale price I would receive a net of $2950, so they would receive a 50% commission.  This is all sales fluff, imo, since they make it sound like someone is buying my unit, when in reality, my unit is simply moved into the selling inventory at the Marriott Sales Office since the resort sold out many years ago.  I believe the Royal Palms was built in 86-87 and I purchased in '97 and the resort has been sold out for years and uses resales like mine to essentially sell weeks ownership.  The issue is that at nearly $1500 M&T fees and the added expense of being in the Destinations Program, I have been swapping my unit for 20+ yrs for the 110,000 MR points.  In the late 1990s it was a deal, as my M&T fees were in the $750 range (now they are double) and 110,000 pts went far, especially since I was Platinum in the MR program and would usually be placed in a suite in foreign cities for my stays. Now 110,000 pts only nets me TWO nights in the same hotel that I stayed for a WEEK in Paris in the 1990s!  That is why I am taking the $2950 and cutting my losses with the approx $1500 M&T fee yearly, soon to be higher, I am sure.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 18, 2019)

Did they increase their commission from the historical 40% to 50%, or did that round up due to other fees?

Obviously you can also list on Redweek or with broker, while you sit in their queue, though it looks like you'd do better with Marriott.


----------



## AKC3333 (Mar 18, 2019)

Just last week I signed the sales agreement paperwork and sent it in. I was gifted the MVC from a family member and figured it was not for me. Marriott told me I would be getting about $3000 and some change after the sale. But I need it to sell before, I believe she said Sept of this year, so I don't have to pay maint fees for 2021. She said any buyer after Sept, they are buying for 2022 and you will still have it for 2021. I hope I sell it for 2021 and not be stuck with it for another year. She told me I am like 45th in line (of the same season, unit, etc) and it's first in first out, they sold over 60 in the last 12 months, so idk, crossing my fingers and patiently waiting.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 18, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Did they increase their commission from the *historical 40%* to 50%, or did that round up due to other fees?



Historical 40%!!  Years ago I used Marriott to sell my Sabal Palms Week and my Monarch Crown Suite.  Their commission was only 20% back then and even after Marriott's commission I ended up getting more than I paid for the Weeks.  For example I paid $25,000 for my Crown Suite Week (in the resale market) and Marriott sold it for me for $41,500 less their 20% commission...

George


----------



## BobGee (Mar 18, 2019)

My email to Marriott regarding my ownership at Shadow Ridge: "Please provide me with the options available to participate in the Exit program."

Marriott response: 
"Good day!

As an alternative to continuing to pay maintenance fees year after year, we’d like to make you aware of the opportunity to relinquish or deed back your ownership. While this transaction does not cost you anything, this option will not result in any financial proceeds to you either, it would be a guaranteed, quick way to exit the program and eliminate your ongoing annual maintenance fee commitment, including the upcoming 2020 maintenance fee.  Your last usage and maintenance fee will be 2019. The transfer of your ownership would commence in as soon as 90-120 days of your acceptance.

The first-year occupancy to MVC would be 2020.  You will retain the usage for 2019 and be responsible for the 2019 maintenance fees.  Any outstanding maintenance fees, taxes or loans will need to be paid prior to ownership transfer. 

The offer to deed back your ownership is valid for the next 7 business days and is subject to change at any time with or without notice. 

We hope that this information has been helpful.  Please advise if we can assist further."

How generous of them to take the ownership back.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 18, 2019)

AKC3333 said:


> Just last week I signed the sales agreement paperwork and sent it in. I was gifted the MVC from a family member and figured it was not for me. Marriott told me I would be getting about $3000 and some change after the sale. But I need it to sell before, I believe she said Sept of this year, so I don't have to pay maint fees for 2021. She said any buyer after Sept, they are buying for 2022 and you will still have it for 2021. I hope I sell it for 2021 and not be stuck with it for another year. She told me I am like 45th in line (of the same season, unit, etc) and it's first in first out, they sold over 60 in the last 12 months, so idk, crossing my fingers and patiently waiting.



Where, what and when is your week?  Just wondering which resort sells 60/year.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 19, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Where, what and when is your week?  Just wondering which resort sells 60/year.


Appears to be DSV I  White   
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/desert-springs-villa-i-gifted-major-noob.280830/


----------



## AKC3333 (Mar 19, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Appears to be DSV I  White
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/desert-springs-villa-i-gifted-major-noob.280830/


Yes correct. And sorry my dates are off by a year in my original post, I meant to say 2020 and 2021 (not 2021 and 2022).


----------



## DeeCee (Mar 20, 2019)

I just called the Marriott Exit Program. We own a Legacy week, Gold Season, Gardenview at Surfwatch (purchased resale). The gentleman I spoke with said we would come out with approximately $3700.00 after their commission and that the buyer would pay any transfer fees. He also said it would be our 2020 year, and we would retain usage of our 2019 year.

I called out of curiosity as we don't have any intention of selling (at least not at this point in time). We paid $6000 resale direct through Marriott when they still had that option (I found that site on the web) and use it for Easter weeks. We saw the listings on TUG and Ebay, but being that we never purchased resale on the market before, my husband felt more comfortable with going direct to Marriott. While we knew we could have possibly gotten it for less on the market, we felt comfortable with the price even knowing we'd sell it for less, if we ever sell it. It seems to command a higher rental rate for the week before, during and after Easter, more than enough to cover MF, and we liked that option when we were researching.  We love it and hope to never *have* to sell it. We have traveled with our cousins and hope to travel with our adult children and grandchildren in the upcoming years.

We do not belong to II and don't intend on buying that membership, as we use our other timeshare if and when we want to trade.

We did a lot of research before buying, all based on where we want to go every Easter week....for me that's BEACH BEACH BEACH BEACH BEACH. For my husband, a relaxing place with enough to do to get out and about, and enough NOT to do when he just wants to relax. SURFWATCH is beyond perfect for us, and easily reachable.

I don't know if what I was told is actually accurate but I am not unhappy with it. After using it a few years, IF we can still sell and come out with approximately $3700 and IF we want to, we'd still look at it as a good decision.

We can't wait to get back there!

Dee


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Mar 20, 2019)

I called the Exit department last summer, when I was working on buying a MOW week.  I was working with the resale department at the time, and they were a joke, since they strung me along for a while saying they had MOW, but they didn't.  When we first started the conversation, I told them I wanted to make a deal where I gave them MFV for some compensation, which I knew would be low, and then we work that into the purchase of MOW.  Obviously didn't happen.  I was then at MOW, went to a presentation, and suggested the same.  They told me it would have to be 2 transactions, and I would have to call Marriott myself for the buy-back part.  I didn't do any transaction with Marriott directly.  I bought 3rd party resale.

When I did call the Exit dept., here's what they offered me.
For my MFV Platinum, they offered me, "The 'opportunity' to deed the unit back to them."  I would get $0 from the transaction.  They said "We see no value in MFV, so we would not even try to sell it for you.  We would simply turn it into destination points and resell it."
So then I said, out of curiosity, what would you do for my Aruba Surf Club Gold week.  They said they have so much inventory that they could not even offer to sell it at that time, but I could be added to a waiting list to get onto the sales list.  I told them to add me to the wait list for the wait list.  It's been about 9 months now, and I have not been contacted to have my unit added to their sales list.  I have no intention of actually doing that, I just asked them to add me to the wait list to see how long it would take to get to me.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 20, 2019)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I called the Exit department last summer, when I was working on buying a MOW week.  I was working with the resale department at the time, and they were a joke, since they strung me along for a while saying they had MOW, but they didn't.  When we first started the conversation, I told them I wanted to make a deal where I gave them MFV for some compensation, which I knew would be low, and then we work that into the purchase of MOW.  Obviously didn't happen.  I was then at MOW, went to a presentation, and suggested the same.  They told me it would have to be 2 transactions, and I would have to call Marriott myself for the buy-back part.  I didn't do any transaction with Marriott directly.  I bought 3rd party resale.
> 
> When I did call the Exit dept., here's what they offered me.
> For my MFV Platinum, they offered me, "The 'opportunity' to deed the unit back to them."  I would get $0 from the transaction.  They said "We see no value in MFV, so we would not even try to sell it for you.  We would simply turn it into destination points and resell it."
> So then I said, out of curiosity, what would you do for my Aruba Surf Club Gold week.  They said they have so much inventory that they could not even offer to sell it at that time, but I could be added to a waiting list to get onto the sales list.  I told them to add me to the wait list for the wait list.  It's been about 9 months now, and I have not been contacted to have my unit added to their sales list.  I have no intention of actually doing that, I just asked them to add me to the wait list to see how long it would take to get to me.



While it doesn't make it any better for you personally, I think the answers you got on those two properties make sense given the realities of how MVC works with resales and buybacks. Most of the resales Marriott does now are probably part of the bundled Points/Resale week packages sold through the sales offices and telesales. As a result, they are looking to broker only those properties that have broad resale appeal across their franchise. Based on that, I can see that MFV may not have much value as property to bundle with points, so they would have an insufficient resale market for those weeks. The Aruba weeks can't be added to Marriott's Destination Club Trust, so the only thing they can do is try to broker those weeks. Aruba weeks are generally not sold as part of the bundle packages either, so that limits the number of units they sell and probably means it takes longer to work through their available sales list. The Aruba sales offices do sometimes sell enrolled resale weeks, but at high $20K to $30K or higher prices, so that further reduces the pace at which they can move resale Aruba weeks. If you ever need to sell your Aruba week, you would probably have more luck through an external resale broker.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2019)

bazzap said:


> I have asked MVC Resales (Exit) more recently about trading our St Kitts weeks for Club Son Antem weeks.
> Their answer was that this could only be possible (if at all) as two separate transactions
> - selling us Club Son Antem weeks (European resort weeks are still being sold, but at high prices)
> - helping us sell St Kitts weeks (but with no guarantees)
> So this is neither a practical nor a cost effective option for us.


This appears to be the case now, but when we did our trade-ins some 10 years ago, it was all handled as one transaction.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 20, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> This appears to be the case now, but when we did our trade-ins some 10 years ago, it was all handled as one transaction.


If only it were still the same.


----------



## CanadaGuyEh (Apr 9, 2019)

mj2vacation said:


> I’ve known about the resale program for a long time, but it’s interesting that they are now marketing it as an exit program.
> 
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/


Hope is just not another way for them to get you buy more - convince you is great and you need 3 more to make it better and "worth" it.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 9, 2019)

CanadaGuyEh said:


> Hope is just not another way for them to get you buy more - convince you is great and you need 3 more to make it better and "worth" it.



Marriott hasn't really actively marketed their resale program for a long time since they no longer sell developer weeks, so it's unlikely this will be used as a direct sales channel. The exit program is simply now a way for them acquire cheap weeks to bundle with DC Points for the hybrid bundles they sell through their regular sales channels.


----------



## Ewiike (Apr 15, 2019)

We just entered into this exit program with our yearly week 16 at Marriott Harbour Lake in Orlando Fl, and we also wanted to sell a platinum week( every other year), but they said we can give it back , but they not interested in to resale it....
Well , we were told 15 years ago that it's such a great investment...


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 21, 2019)

It's good to read about this program. I'm curious if Marriott will take back dog weeks. They are the only ones who can take those weeks and sell it back at a high price. Repeat the cycle.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 22, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Did they increase their commission from the historical 40% to 50%, or did that round up due to other fees?



When I decided to sell my Sabal Palms Week in the 80s I used Marriott Sales to sell it for me.  Back then their commission was only 20%.  While it took some 2-3 years for my Week to get to the top of their list they rented it for me while I was waiting for a Buyer also with a 20% commission.  My net rental proceeds more than covered my MFs.  I have to say that during this period they were great.  They even helped me pick an in demand Week to rent.  Obviously as their operation has gotten bigger things have changed...

George

PS  While rereading the above it dawned on me that Marriott also successfully sold my Monarch Crown Suite Week that I had purchased resale.  They sold it in less than 10 days for over $40,000 again with only a 20% commission...


----------



## kermadec (Jan 14, 2020)

bazzap said:


> I fear there is zero chance of MVC buying back weeks at anything other than very heavily discounted prices (if at all?), although to be honest I never had any expectations that they might do.
> We own 5 weeks at Club Son Antem and the associated hotel management changes have been very disappointing.
> We normally use the MVC townhouse pools and hotel guests should not be using those at all (I have never noticed them doing so)
> MVC owners and guests can use the hotel pool.
> ...


Are you keeping your 5 weeks at club son antem?
I sometimes think, giving it up and not paying maintenance is more economical. I can still go to son antem through web and rent when I want to, without obligation of paying  yearly maintenance fee. I saw online, 3 bedroom being rented the same price as 2 bedroom maintenance fee


----------



## kermadec (Jan 14, 2020)

AKC3333 said:


> Just last week I signed the sales agreement paperwork and sent it in. I was gifted the MVC from a family member and figured it was not for me. Marriott told me I would be getting about $3000 and some change after the sale. But I need it to sell before, I believe she said Sept of this year, so I don't have to pay maint fees for 2021. She said any buyer after Sept, they are buying for 2022 and you will still have it for 2021. I hope I sell it for 2021 and not be stuck with it for another year. She told me I am like 45th in line (of the same season, unit, etc) and it's first in first out, they sold over 60 in the last 12 months, so idk, crossing my fingers and patiently waiting.


Were you able to sell it? I was advised by marriotts services sometimes it is better to give it back to the resort than paying maintenance fee every year if you are not going to use it. Selling it, you won't get any proceeds after all commission's are taken and hassle of forms to complete. There's a long queue of owners selling their timeshares so it will take your timeshare years to sell.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 15, 2020)

kermadec said:


> Are you keeping your 5 weeks at club son antem?
> I sometimes think, giving it up and not paying maintenance is more economical. I can still go to son antem through web and rent when I want to, without obligation of paying  yearly maintenance fee. I saw online, 3 bedroom being rented the same price as 2 bedroom maintenance fee


Yes, Club Son Antem is our favourite European MVC resort.
We normally visit twice per year and plan to continue doing so.
i doubt we could consistently get the concurrent weeks we would want on the rental market for the MFs we pay.
We have to book them at 13 months out now to be fairly sure of getting them.


----------



## kermadec (Jan 15, 2020)

bazzap said:


> Yes, Club Son Antem is our favourite European MVC resort.
> We normally visit twice per year and plan to continue doing so.
> i doubt we could consistently get the concurrent weeks we would want on the rental market for the MFs we pay.
> We have to book them at 13 months out now to be fairly sure of getting them.


Thanks for your reply. We love Son Antem too but when we bought it, it was sold to us saying  Gold season covers family holiday including school holidays. We realised now, having grandchildren, very rarely it covers school breaks.Thanks again for your repky


----------



## bazzap (Jan 15, 2020)

kermadec said:


> Thanks for your reply. We love Son Antem too but when we bought it, it was sold to us saying  Gold season covers family holiday including school holidays. We realised now, having grandchildren, very rarely it covers school breaks.Thanks again for your repky


That is interesting.
We were always told that Gold Holiday season was needed for family/school holidays.
We had planned to buy Gold Holiday weeks, as these were being “sold” on the basis of also being able to use them for stays in Gold season so we would have welcomed the added flexibility.
What they didn’t make clear though was that there is very limited access with these to Gold season, when we prefer to go.
Thankfully we discovered this before purchasing.


----------



## kermadec (Jan 15, 2020)

bazzap said:


> That is interesting.
> We were always told that Gold Holiday season was needed for family/school holidays.
> We had planned to buy Gold Holiday weeks, as these were being “sold” on the basis of also being able to use them for stays in Gold season so we would have welcomed the added flexibility.
> What they didn’t make clear though was that there is very limited access with these to Gold season, when we prefer to go.
> Thankfully we discovered this before purchasing.


Gold and Gold Holiday are completely different. We were not  informed.Gold holiday covers some school holiday but not Gold, very rarely. 
Also you can't upgrade now, for example Gold to Gold Holiday. You need to purchase another timeshare.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 15, 2020)

kermadec said:


> Gold and Gold Holiday are completely different. We were not  informed.Gold holiday covers some school holiday but not Gold, very rarely.
> Also you can't upgrade now, for example Gold to Gold Holiday. You need to purchase another timeshare.




Never heard of a purchase classification of "Gold Holiday".   I have heard of marketing of Platinum Weeks, Platinum Plus Weeks, Gold Weeks, Silver Weeks and Bronze Weeks.  Did they ever sell "Gold Holiday" weeks?

What Marriott Resort has Gold Holiday weeks?   Anyone know?




.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 15, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Never heard of a purchase classification of "Gold Holiday".   I have heard of marketing of Platinum Weeks, Platinum Plus Weeks, Gold Weeks, Silver Weeks and Bronze Weeks.  Did they ever sell "Gold Holiday" weeks?
> 
> What Marriott Resort has Gold Holiday weeks?   Anyone know?


Several MVC resorts do, certainly Club Son Antem


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 15, 2020)

TXTortoise said:


> Did they increase their commission from the historical 40% to 50%, or did that round up due to other fees?



Historical 40%!  Back in the good old days I had Marriott sell my Sabal Palms and Monarch Weeks and their commission was only 20%...

George


----------



## Dean (Jan 16, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Historical 40%!  Back in the good old days I had Marriott sell my Sabal Palms and Monarch Weeks and their commission was only 20%...
> 
> George


Plus earlier on with upgrade programs they gave you full credit for the trade in but later they started taking their commission out of the trade in price as well.


----------

